# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Обмен между двумя идентичными базами БП 3.0

## wxpuser

Добрый день! Не могу найти как сделать обмен встроенными средствами, точнее нужно объединить две базы в одну, один раз. В базе одна организация, в одной работал бухгалтер, в другой менеджер, в общем слить все в одну базу.

Платформа 8.3 (8.3.9.1850)
Конфигурация БП редакция 3.0 (3.0.49.21)
Файловая

Может где есть пошаговая инструкция.
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Не могу найти как сделать обмен встроенными средствами, точнее нужно объединить две базы в одну, один раз. В базе одна организация, в одной работал бухгалтер, в другой менеджер, в общем слить все в одну базу.
> 
> Платформа 8.3 (8.3.9.1850)
> Конфигурация БП редакция 3.0 (3.0.49.21)
> Файловая
> 
> Может где есть пошаговая инструкция.
> Спасибо!


Для подобной работы в 1С используется режим распределенных баз, как например, здесь: http://programmist1s.ru/nastroyka-ra...-buhgalteriya/
Если учет велся в двух независимых, но идентичных по конфигурации базах, то можно использовать внешнюю обработку https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5gw4/ebtY8pJvh
Либо, используя универсальный обмен данными XML, используя правила обмена

----------

Masik777 (02.04.2019), ViaIvan (10.11.2022), wxpuser (21.04.2017)

----------


## wxpuser

Спасибо большое, сейчас буду пробовать!

----------


## wxpuser

С внешней обработкой не прокатило, выгрузка в файл проходит успешно, но когда пытаюсь его загрузить в другую базу пишет "Указанный файл не существует"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> С внешней обработкой не прокатило, выгрузка в файл проходит успешно, но когда пытаюсь его загрузить в другую базу пишет "Указанный файл не существует"


А базы точно идентичные? Если просто открыть файл выгрузки в проводнике, там информация есть?
Существуют и другие обработки обмена между базами, посмотрите на Инфостарте.

----------

wxpuser (22.04.2017)

----------


## wxpuser

Нашел вот эту обработку, вроде бы на ИТСе https://yadi.sk/d/cO-xAn0L3HERjt , обновил обе базы до последнего релиза, получилась вот такие две базы "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.49.23)", и с помощью этой обработки все перенеслось.
Огромное спасибо alexandr_ll за помощь, помогли понять в какую сторону двигаться! Ваша обработка возможно тоже бы сработала, если бы я обновил сначала обе базы до последнего релиза, возможно все таки были какие то различия в них. В общем выложил на всякий случай ту, которой у меня получилось перенести, может кому то поможет.

----------

Masik777 (02.04.2019), Rashidbek (06.04.2019)

----------


## fizs

Подскажите плиз, имеется одна рабочая база, типовая БП 3.0, необходимо создать еще одну центральную базу, загрузить в нее данные за период из первой рабочей базы и настроить обмен между ними. Первая рабочая база становится при этом периферийной,а новая центральной. Как я сделал — выгрузил файл конфигурации из рабочей, создал пустую (центральную) базу, загрузил конфу. Типовой обработкой ВыгрузкаЗагрузка загрузил в ЦБ данные за период из рабочей. Далее настроил обмен по организации между ними, установил в рабочей(периферийной) главным узлом Центральную базу. Обмен работает, но беда со счетами. вместо счетов «Объект не найден». Неужели типовой обмен не может сопоставить счета по коду, если уиды у них разные. Счета все предопределенные в конфе. Как можно решить проблему обмена счетов ? Спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Типовой обработкой ВыгрузкаЗагрузка загрузил в ЦБ данные за период из рабочей.


Счета при таком алгоритме выгрузке - не выгрузились.

И Ваш алгоритм действий - *не верный*.:mad:

Для бухгалтерии очень важно "начальное сальдо" на начало периода - для этого нужно бухгалтерию сальдировать "на дату" и после этого делать ее центральной. Далее поднимать обмен. Тогда все будет нормально.

----------


## fizs

> Счета при таком алгоритме выгрузке - не выгрузились.
> 
> И Ваш алгоритм действий - *не верный*.:mad:
> 
> Для бухгалтерии очень важно "начальное сальдо" на начало периода - для этого нужно бухгалтерию сальдировать "на дату" и после этого делать ее центральной. Далее поднимать обмен. Тогда все будет нормально.


Спасибо большое за подсказку. Но что значит "сальдировать на дату"? Центральная база создается с нуля, но в ней должны быть данные за последний период(квартал или год), и после этого все что создается в периферийной базе должно обменом уходить в центральную. Очень прошу подсказать , как сделать это сальдирование .

----------


## avm3110

> Но что значит "сальдировать на дату"? Центральная база создается с нуля, но в ней должны быть данные за последний период(квартал или год), и после этого все что создается в периферийной базе должно обменом уходить в центральную. Очень прошу подсказать , как сделать это сальдирование .


Почитайте например тут (хотя материалов на эту тему в инете множество) - http://programmist1s.ru/ostatki-v-1s...chalnyiy-vvod/ 

"Сальдирование на дату" - Это получение начального сальдо на дату начала ведения учета. 
Т.е. если вы создаете базу "с нуля", то обязательно нужно начальное заполнение справочников и прочей учетной информации, а затем ввести начальное сальдо в количественном и суммовом исчислении как по регистру бухгалтерии, так и по регистрам сведений и накоплений например складского или иных учетов.

И только затем можно включать обмен центральной и периферийных баз.

----------


## fizs

После создания базы с нуля я ведь первым делом выгрузил из рабочей базы все Справочники, Константы, ПВХ и загрузил в новую центральную базу. После этого выгрузил все документы за последний период с движениями и загрузил их. Потом выгрузил за период и загрузил все регистры. И сальдо по счетам разумеется появился после этого в новой базе, хоть сальдо и отличается(т.к. выгрузил из рабочей только последний период), но тем не менее какое то сальдо у меня есть в новой базе, движения(обороты) по регистру бухгалтерии имеются. Так что же не хватает для того чтобы счета при обмене устанавливались?

----------


## avm3110

Не хватает тех счетов, на которых:
1. Есть сальдо, но которые не проходили по документам выгруженных "по периоду"
2. Нет сальдо (например оборотные), и которые не участвовали в движениях в выгруженных документах "по периоду".

ПыСы.. Нужно было перегрузить еще и сам "план счетов".

Кстати.. Сделанным вами алгоритмом не будет корректно учитываться например амортизация.

----------


## fizs

Счета участвуют в тех документах и по ним есть движения и сальдо. План счетов тоже выгружал-загружал прежде чем загружать документы и движения.  И все равно не встают эти счета при обмене.

----------


## avm3110

Чудес на свете не бывает. Если УИД "другой", значит счет был создан не переносом.

Меня безусловно можно уговорить, но смысл? :blush:

----------


## fizs

> Чудес на свете не бывает. Если УИД "другой", значит счет был создан не переносом.
> Меня безусловно можно уговорить, но смысл? :blush:


Согласен, не бывает чудес. Счета все предопределенные, и разумеется они вместе с конфой при загрузке конфигруации выгруженной из рабочей базы в пустую(новую) конфигурации и перенеслись т.к. предопределенные.   И несмотря на это я еще раз выгрузкой-загрузкой их перенес. Но пробовал и без этого шага, повторной выгрузки и загрузки в режиме предприятия. Итог один, УИДы у счетов разные, при обмене не встают. Но как так, почему при обмене типовые правила не анализируют код счета и не сопоставляют их по коду!? Но если необходимо несколько рабочих баз, с идентичной конфой, объединить в РИБ, и чтобы Центральной стала новая база, куда из всех существующих баз нужно загрузить данные только последнего периода и далее все что создано в периферийных приходило обменом в Центр, то в таком случае по любому во всех базах у счетов свои УИДЫ и они разные. И в Центральной базе УИДы счетов могут совпадать(в случае если одной из баз сделать центральной) только с одной из баз, как же тогда с остальными быть при обмене, УИДЫ у них по любому будут разные. Базы все с данными и рабочие, их нельзя с нуля создавать, нужна только их всех объединить в РИБ и добавить Центральную, в центральной не нужны все данные что есть во всех базах, нужен только последний квартал.

----------


## avm3110

Не-е-е-е.. подождите... Еще раз - "Чудес на свете не бывает". 
1. Вопрос УИДов счетов. Судя по Вашему ответу, они потому и различные, что Вы брали новую базу созданную "с нуля" (а следовательно план счетов со счетами создавался "самостоятельно" и УИДы поэтому и уникальны).
И тут есть два выхода. Либо принудительно (программно) синхронизировать УИДы счетов. Либо немного доработать обмен и в правилах обмена указать в правилах синхронизации, что нужно при сопоставлении не только смотреть на УИД, но еще и на "код"/"наименование".

Как это доработать - я не знаю как у вас построен обмен. у 1С есть разные механизмы. Это и механизмы КД 1.2 и механизмы КД 1.3, это и онлайн-обмен и оффлан-обмен.

----------


## fizs

Да, новую базу создал с нуля и загрузил туда конфу выгруженную из рабочей базы. И счета пришли вместе с конфой из рабочей , и они все предопределенные, и первое что непонятно, почему счета изменили УИДы при загрузке конфигурации. Второе что непонятно, почему без создания правил и использования КД в типовом варианте нет возможности сопоставить счета по коду без изменения конфы, вроде тривиальная и повседневная задача при обмене. Менять конфигурацию не вариант. И какой алгоритм действий, по вашему, для создания РИБ в описанном случае - есть несколько баз БП 3.0, с идентичной типовой, не измененной конфой, нужна центральная база куда будут все данные по обмену приходить в этот центр. В центральной не нужны все данные, только за последний период по каждой Организации(из каждой базы). Как это организовать без использования КД и изменения конфы, штатными средствами БП 3.0. ?

----------

